# Is this a good buy?



## Kylixz (Jul 10, 2004)

Hello,

Thankyou for letting me join your forums and I appreciate any help you can offer.

I have been riding a stock 03 Specialized Allez and I'm looking to upgrade to a better bike.

I can get







for $600. It is a 1994 Specialized Allez Pro with Ultegra components all around and Mavic wheels I believe. 58cm which is the size of my current Specialized. Bike has low mileage barely ridden since 1994. Maybe 500 miles on it.

The owner is also throwing in an extra set of pedals.

So, how much is it worth.. and should I go for the deal?

Thanks so much,
Steve


----------



## propp2531 (Feb 19, 2004)

Let me get this straight, you are riding a 2003 Allez and you want to upgrade to a 94 Allez Pro? For $600 you can get Ultegra parts for your current bike. The newer Allez frame is a good one. Upgrade the components.


----------



## Kylixz (Jul 10, 2004)

Yes I realize it sounds silly... but I would like another bike. My currenty bike will be upgraded too with better components.

Any estimates as to how much the 94 Allez might be worth so I can jump on it? Also has a cateye cyclocomputer...

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## happycx (Jul 6, 2003)

*The answer is....*

No; for what the price is and what you are looking to do, the trickle-down of technology from 94 to now is ASTOUNDING. Save up and just get a newer bike.

Just my op.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I wouldn't buy it. $600 can buy you a whole new bike if you really wanted another one, plus you said you'll be upgrading the one you have now.  

I got my allez sport for $579.  Even if it has Tiagra/105 I think it would still be better than 10 year old Ultegra.


----------

